# Shiloh



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here she is!










Looking camera shy.









Here! Take this thing off of me!









Trying to chew her leash off. lol









And again...









Cuteness!!  









She was 6 weeks old on Tuesday. I love her color! It's one of my favorites. :greengrin: She is a fiesty little thing, though you can't really tell by her pics...she looks bashful in most of them. When I have her outside she follows me everywhere. Shouldn't be too hard to teach her to come! :thumb: I've taken her in with the goats a few times...they aren't sure what to think of her. :laugh:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute! looks like you'll have your hands full with her


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy with a beautiful name!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

OOOOOOHHHHH..... she is adorable. I miss having a puppy. Lucky you.... but they are a lot of work. They do grow up so fast. I really like the name, Shiloh. A good strong name. Have fun with her and hope to see updates.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh she is a doll! It is going to be fun watching her grow up in pictures!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WHAT A DOLL.

That is why I can NOT see puppies. I so fall in love with ALL of them and I take them home. 

She is sure a sweet looking girl. Be careful, I might have to come get her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...  :thumb:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I will definitely keep you all updated with pics of her!

Poor girl is hoarse now. LOL The first two days she was really missing her 6 brothers.  I felt so sad for her, but she has quited down a lot and is getting used to it. I am looking forward to her not having to be on a leash. It's a bit of hindrance right now trying to get water for everyone and hanging onto her! :laugh: But I know she'll grow up soon enough.



peggy said:


> I really like the name, Shiloh. A good strong name.


Thanks, Peggy! It took me long enough to come up with it. :roll: But it matches my criteria of unique and never been used here before...AND it fits her! :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:drool: SHES SOOOOO PERRRRDY!!!!

Shes like one of my favorite breeds! I LOVE HER!!!


 I love how innocent her face looks! haha we all know the truth!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone!


 Your welcome.... :thumb:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

She is SO cute...what kind is she? LOVE the name too..


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cutie pie  ......ahhhhh just looking at her pics I can smell puppy breath, LOVE IT! They should bottle that stuff and sell it!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

logansmommy7, she is a German Shepherd.

Me, too, Denise!! I have missed it, since we don't raise Shepherds anymore.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

AW! I love them...and she is just DARLING. Congrats!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

awwww.. i love blue animals.. i have blue tans .. they look like that in bunny form


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I LOVE blues!! I wish Nubians came in blue.  The closest I've seen is blue roans...and I don't have any.  In GSD's the blue color is a disqualification, but she won't be a show dog, so it doesn't matter. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

isnt 6 weeks young to wean a pup? 

she is real cute of course


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this is one of my blue tans.. she's 6 weeks old and her name is stellaluna.


uncanny similarities in markings


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> isnt 6 weeks young to wean a pup?


No, not really. Most of the time our Shepherds would wean their pups at 6 weeks or a bit sooner. It depends on how tolerant the female is. Those pups BITE!

Sarah, she looks like a GSD rabbit! :greengrin: If I were to raise rabbits...those would be the ones.  (Love your rabbits, btw). It's kinda funny...I had contemplated on naming her Stella before I thought of Shiloh.


----------

